# How to get out of system???



## greenguy (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok so I have a big job interview coming up as some of you may have read in my thread titled "I am quitting weed tomorrow" and need to be 100% clean! I quit literally 40 days ago...but took a test last week and FAILED for THC aaaaahhhhh  

(_yes I know some people are succesful with getting it out of there system in a week or so and its crazy that it hasnt gotten out of mine, but I smoke the AAA stuff and was a heavy smoker. also I have a low bf% at 12% so am totally perplexed as to how this is still in my system!)_

so...what is the best way to clear this weed outa my system in the next week or so FOR GOOD!

I started joggin and yoga yesterday to help clense and even got some blueberries for natural antioxidents and scheduled a deep tissue massage for this weekend...any other suggestions???

*please no masking drink techniques or wizinator schemes or any other ** suggestions...Im looking for a way to REALLY get the rest of this THC out of my system and do it the right way not fake it!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

hit a sauna and/or steam room twice a day to help sweat out toxins.
that's the only advice i can give...
i have a friend that works out and hits a sauna everyday.  he came up clean on a random test and smoked a good amount the day before..

hope it helps.   CLEAN MOJO to ya!


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 25, 2010)

I think time is the only real way but increasing your metabolism by exercising and a proper diet with plenty of water sounds logical to me.  You're almost there so don't get discouraged.  The massage and sauna sounds like good ideas also.  Lowering your stress level does the body good.


----------



## ms_1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Eating frequent, small meals should help a little too.


----------



## greenguy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanx for help yall...I will keep up the good work!


----------



## zeus (Mar 2, 2010)

vinegar and water the 2 last days befor .. just a little of the vinegar .. shuts down the kidneys


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']I would do a body cleanse detox. They work really good, and not only will it get the stuff out of your system, but you will feel really good after. There are SO many diffrent kinds. But the really powerful ones suggest you only do them once a year.[/FONT]


----------



## greenguy (Mar 4, 2010)

where would I get a body cleanse detox?

...shutting down my kidneys doesnt sound like the best idea???


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 4, 2010)

just my 2 cents... thc is stored in your fat cells, if you increase metabolism/heartrate you burn fat, if you burn fat thc is released into your body.. ie excersise is bad right before a drug test. when i was younger i failed a drug test for a new job because i rode my bike to the doctors office, i had been clean for 31 days and even passed my home test the night before. i dont think this is coincidence. good luck with the interview!


----------



## greenguy (Mar 7, 2010)

I realize this is the case but my goal is to get THC COMPLETELY out of my system...meaning not even in my fat cells...a total cleanse of any and all THC in my system

I am a very lean guy and think that I should be able to accomplish this easily...


----------



## todoobie (Mar 7, 2010)

what type of drug screen, did you take or taking? urine, hair?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 7, 2010)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I realize this is the case but my goal is to get THC COMPLETELY out of my system...meaning not even in my fat cells...a total cleanse of any and all THC in my system
> 
> I am a very lean guy and think that I should be able to accomplish this easily...


 
Time is the only easy way.


----------



## greenguy (Mar 8, 2010)

urine...It has been 7 wks now!!!

However, I took a test during week 5 and it was still in my system???


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a buddy who needed to clean out.  I remember talking to him and he said he smoked a joint at a party but was still trying to clean out.  A couple of months pass and were talking and he said he cleaned out in 30 days.  I questioned him because I know he "cheated".  No, he didn't cheat.  He is very lean and an extremely heavy smoker.  I mean, a real heavy smoker. I don't know how he can afford as much as he smokes but....
I don't believe him.
It took me 35 days to get the slightest second line visible.  I noticed that the strips I used had an expiration date.  Don't know if that matters but maybe your test strips are wrong.
As for me, somedays I can go the whole day and only piss once, even when drinking alot.  Other days, especially if alcohol is involved, it like the dam bursts and it coming out of me faster than I can drink.  
Its those days that I bet I could of passed even while smoking.  Its like the beer is fizzing in the toilet, or where ever it happens.  I think it, water too,  just passes through me so quick that it doesn't have time to pick up the metabolites needed to fail the test.
You need to hydrate more maybe.


----------



## Andyd103 (Jan 19, 2011)

greenguy said:
			
		

> Ok so I have a big job interview coming up as some of you may have read in my thread titled "I am quitting weed tomorrow" and need to be 100% clean! I quit literally 40 days ago...but took a test last week and FAILED for THC aaaaahhhhh
> 
> (_yes I know some people are succesful with getting it out of there system in a week or so and its crazy that it hasnt gotten out of mine, but I smoke the AAA stuff and was a heavy smoker. also I have a low bf% at 12% so am totally perplexed as to how this is still in my system!)_
> 
> ...



 I think THC has a half life of like 1-10 days. if your on the upper end it could very well take more than 30 days, the only real way to get it out is just to let it metabolize.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 19, 2011)

I've heard of people cleaning up quick with niacin, but go e-z it has some side effects if you OD.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

4EVR420 and Growdude hit it.  THC sits in your fat cells.  flushing and bingeing will not rid you of it.  i smoked daily for YEARS and it took about 7 weeks for me to pee clean.  got some of the federal-approved dip stick THC checkers on ebay and tested myself weekly.

one thing to keep in mind is that urine tests are a pass/fail thing; the reagent is only triggered when a minimum amount of THC is present in the urine.  so anything you can do to dilute the urine increases the chances of not going above the threshold which triggers a positive.  which means consumne a lot of water before the test starting the night before.  you do not need to consume gallons or anything, just enough to load you up with pee.  and NEVER give first-pee-of-the-day urine.  its always going to have the highest concentration.


----------



## suburban (Jan 20, 2011)

Original thread's kind of old - hopefully the OP had a successful outcome.
SSSC had good advice though - after 40 days anybody but the heaviest smoker with the highest bodyfat and the slowest metabolism should be very near the test cutoff; some extra hydration would probably be enough to put a person below the cutoff. I'd maybe get a couple more testing kits at the drugstore or wherever to make sure, though... there's quite a range in acceptable urine concentrations - the trick is not to go overboard and give a dilute sample, which will be rejected and may send up a red flag...


----------

